# peerless help, please



## LillyOFinch (Oct 31, 2016)

I found this cool bike. Now I need to decide what to do with it. I was told it is from 1933. How do I learn more? 

Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2016)

Not 33, but it is prewar. Rollfast bicycle built by HP Snyder. I'd say more like 38-41. Under the BB or crank housing there should be a SN. In most cases stamped something like 
SN 93. In this case the year would be 39. Just flip the numbers around.


----------



## CrazyDave (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice old bike!  I'd clean it up for the lady and roll it!


----------



## RustySprockets (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice bike with lots of potential.  Treat that chain like it was jewelry--they can be tough to replace.  Looks to me as though your coaster brake arm may not be properly anchored to the frame.

I realize you just joined here yesterday; do you have any experience with bike repairs?  I'm sure many here will offer assistance with specific questions or problems.  Meanwhile, watching some videos at your own pace might prove very helpful.  I like this guy's approach, and the price is right--FREE.

http://www.rjthebikeguy.com

You really only need to learn the basics to service these antique bikes (headset, bottom bracket, hubs).  Clean it...lube it...ride it!


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Not 33, but it is prewar. Rollfast bicycle built by HP Snyder. I'd say more like 38-41. Under the BB or crank housing there should be a SN. In most cases stamped something like
> SN 93. In this case the year would be 39. Just flip the numbers around.



I have a 1937 Peerless. The serial number is F46903. Mine is not a 1964. It is a 1937. Not all serial numbers work that way.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2018)

LillyOFinch said:


> I found this cool bike. Now I need to decide what to do with it. I was told it is from 1933. How do I learn more?
> 
> ThanksView attachment 377757View attachment 377758View attachment 377759View attachment 377760View attachment 377761



The lack of holes at the side edges of the rear fender for the cord for a skirt guard, suggests it is closer to 1940, as far as I know. I'll get my Rollfast book out later and see what clues it gives.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2018)

This may be of help to you,


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2018)

And this.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 19, 2018)

TieDye said:


> I have a 1937 Peerless. The serial number is F46903. Mine is not a 1964. It is a 1937. Not all serial numbers work that way.
> 
> View attachment 885805
> 
> View attachment 885807



I realize that....


----------



## stezell (Oct 19, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> I realize that....



Dang this was a few years ago, Rob are you stirring the pot? I knew you were trouble from the beginning, just picking buddy.
Sean


----------



## TieDye (Oct 19, 2018)

For some reason, this thread showed as a new one in notifications. Not from 2016 as it apparently is.... Weird.....


----------

